# got my red today his markings are awsome u ever seen anythin



## toastie (May 12, 2009)

got my tegu today baught as a red but think it may be a cross as dont seem to be an awfull lot of red on her but look at the smiley face on the back of her head!


----------



## mikecrowder23 (May 12, 2009)

that definitely makes him stand out, that's awesome


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 12, 2009)

Wish it was a full body pic to see its markings anyways great looking tegu


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 13, 2009)

looks like a hybrid I have one that looks just like yours :-D Blue/red hybrid awesome lookin GU


----------



## jmiles50 (May 13, 2009)

That's 1 cool looking tegu bud!!!


----------



## ColdThirst (May 13, 2009)

HAha! thats cool


----------



## ashesc212 (May 14, 2009)

Nice tegu! Anymore pics?


----------



## toastie (May 14, 2009)

as requested more pics of my little stunner


----------



## Dom3rd (May 14, 2009)

Nice looking Tegu


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 14, 2009)

Wow nice.


----------



## stellarawesome (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah that's just adorable :3


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone else notice the smiley face? lol


----------



## crox (Jul 25, 2009)

My baby B&W has lines coming up from the sides of her mouth and dots on her cheeks that makes her look like she has a smile and is wearing blush. Ill get some pix soon, I love your smile on top of the head!!! aww


----------

